# Tesco own brand water 69c for 2 litres Who is the supplier/producer?



## Odea (11 Jan 2011)

I see there is lots of this stuff available in my local Tescos at 69c for 2 litres. It says that it is Irish water.  Any idea who is supplying Tesco?


----------



## Dezure (11 Jan 2011)

Planet earth.


----------



## deeheg (11 Jan 2011)

HI Odea

I buy it sometimes, but no idea but just as a matter of interest, it used to be 49c then about 6 months when slashing lots of things they put the water up?


----------



## RonanC (11 Jan 2011)

Does it mention anywhere on the label where it is being sourced from, county or area for example? They may not use the name of the company that supplies them, but the clue would be in the area the spring is located.

Aldi sources most of its spring bottled water and sells it under the name of Comeragh from the Gleeson Group, who are based in Co. Tipp. Gleeson bottle water under several brand names, Tipperary Water & Crystal Springs would be just two of them.


----------



## bacchus (12 Jan 2011)

Odea said:


> It says that it is Irish water.


"Irish Water"  coming from N.I.


----------



## PetrolHead (12 Jan 2011)

RonanC said:


> but the clue would be in the area the *spring* is located.




I think you may be a little optimistic thinking this is spring water. It's more likely to be processed tap water. 

They take water straight out of the mains supply, purify it and then re-mineralise it to give it taste etc.


----------



## RonanC (12 Jan 2011)

PetrolHead said:


> I think you may be a little optimistic thinking this is spring water. It's more likely to be processed tap water.
> 
> They take water straight out of the mains supply, purify it and then re-mineralise it to give it taste etc.


 
If the water is labled as *Spring*, then it is sourced from a *spring *like Ballygowen. If it states it is* Still* water, then it could well be bottled from *purified tap water* - like RiverRock is.


----------



## Leo (12 Jan 2011)

See the FSAI FAQ here, their site has other links to the relevant European legislation on classification and labelling requirements.
Leo


----------



## BillK (12 Jan 2011)

I'd be surprised if tap water needed any further purification, assuming that the mains water you have is treated as it is here in England.


----------



## rescue16 (12 Jan 2011)

*Tesco*

Hi people i work for tesco that water is actually sourced from the same crowd that does country spring which i think comes from wicklow might be wrong tough.


----------



## PetrolHead (13 Jan 2011)

BillK said:


> I'd be surprised if tap water needed any further purification, assuming that the mains water you have is treated as it is here in England.



Its not that it needs purifying further. It's that all chemicals and minerals are removed before the water is then re-mineralised to give it the particular taste required. This process allows bottled water to be produced anywhere in the world and be exactly the same. 

Google 'Dasani' and read about the failed launch in the UK. 


@RonanC - I wasn't aware it was labeled 'spring'... Your optimism turns out to be realism...


----------



## dereko1969 (13 Jan 2011)

Isn't it strange how there was a big fuss over Dasani in the UK yet we're happily drinking River Rock which is produced by the same people in the same way - symptomatic of how we deal with things here.


----------



## PetrolHead (13 Jan 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> Isn't it strange how there was a big fuss over Dasani in the UK yet we're happily drinking River Rock which is produced by the same people in the same way - symptomatic of how we deal with things here.



The Dasani issue was only brought to a head when there was a recall. Had that not happened they would probably still be in business. 

For no other reason than I happened to find myself in the relevant aisle in Tesco's at lunchtime, I had a look at some of the water on offer. Turns out all Tesco's own brand water is labelled 'still', as is Deep River Rock and Ballygowan. There were only a couple of 'spring' water available (including the 'discount brand', Clearveiw) and only Volvic was labelled as 'mineral' water. 

Despite this, nearly all included wording such as "bottled at source", "natural" and intimated at 'comes from the ground... seeps through rocks...etc'. 

You've got to love the rings Marketers run around regulation and legislation...!!!


----------

